# Is my snowblower performing at it’s best



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a early 90s craftsman 22” 5hp tecumseh engine. (5/22)
we got 25cm of snow last week and the snowblower was struggling through the plow pile at the end of my driveway. I have only had this blower for 3-4 years and Last month I put a new carb on it and it ran fine but I feel like either these 5hp engines aren’t powerful or something is wrong. 
thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

most likely just a under powered old engine. you can try doing the impeller mod but even the impeller mod can only do so much.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Did the machine struggle at the snow plow pile before? or is this symptom new since you replaced the carburetor?

If it is a new thing, I would guess that the new carb is set a bit lean, as most of them are. Of course there is nothing powerful about 5 HP for the snow plow pile . . .


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> I feel like either these 5hp engines aren’t powerful or something is wrong.
> thanks


Same engine that was on my 1979 mtd.It was ok for light snow but engine was not powerful enough for compacted snow. A 8/24 machine will be fine in your case


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Any 5HP snow blower is not going to be as hardy as a 7 or 10HP ... Just go a little slower, taking smaller bites ... Knowing your machine, understanding its capabilities, and operate it properly with that information, and you will be amazed at what you can accomplish. If you want to race through it faster, then by all means, sell it and get yourself a larger machine.

With that being said, make sure you have everything in good shape and adjusted properly, otherwise even a large machine will not perform when not in good condition.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

It is a smaller engine for a 2 stage but certainly capable as long as you feed it only what it can handle.

That being said, it may be due for a top-end overhaul (combustion chamber cleaning, head dressing, new head gasket, valve lash adjustment & valve lapping) to get all 5 horsies out of her.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Ok I will try that (just got some snow today) and before this it never ran lik it was supposed to it always used to overrev and bog down when i pulled down on the auger lever. With this new card it’s performing a lot better than before


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, make sure your gas is treated.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Small engine_user said:


> Ok I will try that (just got some snow today) and before this it never ran lik it was supposed to it always used to overrev and bog down when i pulled down on the auger lever. With this new card it’s performing a lot better than before


You ever put a new auger belt on yet?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You ever put a new auger belt on yet?


yes I have last month when I was putting the new carb on. Im pretty sure that the belt was never changed since new (20+ years)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Small engine_user said:


> yes I have last month when I was putting the new carb on. Im pretty sure that the belt was never changed since new (20+ years)


OK, Have you put the blower on it's bucket and take off the bottom cover?
Check the friction wheel? There is one grease fitting there too.
If the wheel goes it will eat up your friction plate fast, cheaper to replace the wheel.
While your in there lubricate the chain.
Make sure that the friction plate is clean.
My little 5/22 does alright, as mentioned in certain conditions you may have to take a smaller bite when blowing.
Check your auger bearings on the bucket, all they are is plastic and they do get worn.
I just did mine,








My Craftsman's gear box/ impeller/ bucket &amp...


My serial number is in my signature too, though you have to click on it to see it. Craftsman #536886141(Around 2000?) 5 Horse, Tecumseh HSSK50-67392S 22" Dual Stage I noticed that I had too much play with my impeller. Some shiny marks were in side the housing so it must have scrapped at one...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

classiccat said:


> It is a smaller engine for a 2 stage but certainly capable as long as you feed it only what it can handle.
> 
> That being said, it may be due for a top-end overhaul (combustion chamber cleaning, head dressing, new head gasket, valve lash adjustment & valve lapping) to get all 5 horsies out of her.


Agreed.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> OK, Have you put the blower on it's bucket and take off the bottom cover?
> Check the friction wheel? There is one grease fitting there too.
> If the wheel goes it will eat up your friction plate fast, cheaper to replace the wheel.
> While your in there lubricate the chain.
> ...


i will probably do that next year since this year winter we aren’t expecting a lot of snow but there is still 2 more months left so maybe


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Small engine_user said:


> i will probably do that next year since this year winter we aren’t expecting a lot of snow but there is still 2 more months left so maybe


When you put it up on the bucket make sure the gas is low.
There are only a few bolts holding the cover on, if you never looked at the friction wheel I would do it as soon as possible.
Once they wear out it will cut grooves in the friction plate, fast, replacing the wheel is easier and a lot cheaper then replacing the whole plate.

But it is your machine, you can do what you like, it is just a suggestion.
Do you have a manual?

EDIT, if you don't have one list your model and serial numbers.
I will look, but for some reason I don't have much luck finding Canadian manuals.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my small two stage snowblowers are about the size of yours. mine do good in deep and even heavy snow but take awhile to get through compacted snow like what falls off a roof or packed by the snow plow


----------

